
The Mammoth Pirates: In Russia's Arctic north, a new gold rush is under way - frandroid
http://www.rferl.org/fullinfographics/infographics/the-mammoth-pirates/27939865.html
======
woodandsteel
Putin denies global climate change [http://dailycaller.com/2015/10/29/russias-
putin-says-global-...](http://dailycaller.com/2015/10/29/russias-putin-says-
global-warming-is-a-fraud/) and Russia is doing very little to develop
renewable energy.

This is because the Russian government gets half its tax revenues from the
fossil fuel industries, and because a warmer North benefits Russian
agriculture.

------
wojg
Hi! I produced this piece. Happy to answer any questions about the story or
the presentation.

------
eddof13
That mosquito picture is nightmare fuel

